# snapshot your desktop



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

heres mine:

i still gotta learn to shrink these things. hehehe...

if you wanna take a snapshot and dont know how, press Print screen. located about the arrows, and even more, above the insert button. adn then go into PAINT or anyother image program and paste. it works like copy/paste.

sorry i forgot to explain that part....

once it's pasted, save it then upload it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

To resize them to make them smaller just open them up in PAINT. Then go up to "Image" and click on "Stretch/Skew". Then in the Stretch category where it says vertical and horizontal, make those 50% and it should be a decent size.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

attempt 2


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Me little ol' desktop


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok, i'm a moron, how did u even get a pic of your desktop?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You press the button that says "PrntScrn". Its typically near the cursor keys [arrows]. Right after pressing it go into Paint and press Ctrl V or Edit then Paste. Your image will appear. Then size it using the directions above and save. Then upload it on to your post.


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

my desktop... and those are my Ps


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

im a moron







... i knew i had to re-size it just for some reason i didnt... sorry


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

mine


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Mine just uploads for like 5 minns and then refreshes the post screne and nothing happens....wtf is up with that?


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

the picture is to big


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yes, thats it, i have too many bytes, is it possible to have less?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pamonster said:


> yes, thats it, i have too many bytes, is it possible to have less?


 I told you how to do it...whats going wrong?!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thats my cat


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

pamonster, try saving the file as a jpeg


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

e-mail it to me and il fix it.

[email protected]

oops, nevermind, you got it


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank you thank you

Picture Edit: Nudity is not permitted on this site.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Aaw, its Bettie Page, everyone loves Bettie


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Doesn't bother me at all, just a little, how do I say, overly done?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Tah-DahMy Webpage


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

yeah i bet that one will be gone soon pamonster


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Make sure when posting these desktops of yours that you dont have nudity in them. Thanx









Shred- You have a bad link.


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

i knew that wouldnt be there long


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

tah-dah


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Tah-Dah ( if this doesnt work I @#($*#[email protected])$* give up )


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

This is shred's, his computer is messed up.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Uhm...not working


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Works for me, dunno, maybe Shred just has no luck.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sigh, it took me so long to figure out how to get the damn thing up there.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry, thought you knew the rules of the forum.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nope, guess i probibly could have figured it out though... there was a poll not to long ago about adding an 18+ forum or something. I'm not always that quick on the uptake though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mine


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its funny to see that your buddy list is filled with either people who are offline or blocked.


----------



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

haha


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

mosty customers i own a small on line business.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Must have great customer service


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

o ya!


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

madlib.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am boring.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine's even more boring than yours, X...


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my update:

who posted this pic? i seen it on this board and put it as my new backround? anyways its a primo pic and i want more.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

another


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

marcc420 said:


>


 hahah..now i know who you got blocked


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

how do i do it??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

when i press print screen nothing happens...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> how do i do it??


Minimize all your running programms, hit the Print Screen-button (next to the F12 button, to the right), open an image editor and paste (Ctrl-V) it into a new image that has the same size as your desktop resolution (create a new image before pasting the screen capture!), resize it if you want, and save the image as a gif-image.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

this is what it looks like without all the icons...

it's just a lot of doors Icons and doors stuff...

and it's a lot better color..when I changed it to .gif it fucked it up...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> and it's a lot better color..when I changed it to .gif it fucked it up...


 Oops, sorry...

Personally, I don't use a background image, so gif is adequate for me. If you use pictures as background, it's better to save it as .jpg


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

here we go


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

sorry


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...Here is mine...









Goldfish is that your dobes on your desktop?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

How do u upload the pic? onto p_fury


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Never mind here's mine................... Does it work?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

hope this works, heres mine


----------

